# Need help fast:resort 4075/brassie knob at sky valley



## jmd42 (Feb 8, 2006)

Rci  just called,has 2-br   4/4   need help with whether or not this is a nice resort.we are attending a wedding in s.carolina  near clemson univ.


----------



## bigfrank (Feb 9, 2006)

I responded to your email, But I will post it here as well so it may help others in the future.

There are 6 units that are in a colder-sac. They have nothing there other than a a BBQ. The view is amazing. You are almost on the cliff over looking a stream, Golf coarse and the Smoky mountains. You can use the amenities at Sky Valley resort which is about a mile a away. The rooms are very large. This resort is hard to get because there are so few units and the owners use them. Relaxation will be the best thing here. The wrap around deck is nice too. there is a lot to do in the area as well. Dillard has some nice shops and the Dillard house restaurant is good.
 If you want to call me for more information my number is 917 xxxxxxxx 


Also there are 4 large units and 2 smaller units. Can you tell me the unit name and i will tell you about what you have. BTW all the units are different.


----------



## jmd42 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Thank You frank*

Big frank, thank you for all your in info,I would love to hear about your recommendation's on motorcycle riding trips,without getting lost.All the points of interest from you and all the rest of tugger's on nortth east georgia, will be appreciatied.I hope I can call you with any future questions will be welcome.      thax jimmmy D


----------



## bigfrank (Feb 11, 2006)

It was good talking to you the other day. You can call me on Monday if you need more info. If you go to my Rci Journals you will find more information on the area. Look  for Brassie Knob Villas and Sky Valley resorts. There is plenty of open road there and you will love the trip up the mountain by bike to get to the resort. There is also rafting in the area and I forgot to mention there is a huge water fall on sight at Sky Valley. You should be able to ride your bikes right up to the falls.


----------

